# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Απροσωποποίηση

## venom

:confused: Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω αναφέρει και σε ένα άλλο ποστ για απροσωποποίηση που την έχω απο το πάσχα. ΤΡο θέμα μου είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να το αποβάλω (και το κακο ειναι οτι εχω ραντεβου σε ψυχολογο τον αυγουστο) αλλα μεχρι τοτε τι κάνω;;;
Ειδικά όταν μου μιλάνε νοιώθω οτι χάνομαι. Οτι δεν είμαι εγώ. Σαν να τα βλέπω όλα σε τηλεόραση ή σε όνειρο.
Δεν μπορώ ειδικά να κάτσω να μου εξηγήσουν κάτι ή να μου διηγηθούν. 
Πότε το νοιώθω έντονα πότε πιο χαλαρά... Δεν ξέρω πλέον τι να κάνω. Νομίζω πως θα λιποθυμήσω και οτι θα τρελαθώ.. :(

----------


## Frozen78

Να μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα...έχω και εγώ συχνά αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις. Εμείς το ανατροφοδοτούμε...

----------


## nick_electro

ραντεβου τον αυγουστο? που εκλεισες και αργει τοσο πολυ??

----------


## venom

> Να μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα...έχω και εγώ συχνά αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις. Εμείς το ανατροφοδοτούμε...


Πως δηλαδη το ανατροφοδοτουμε;

----------


## venom

> ραντεβου τον αυγουστο? που εκλεισες και αργει τοσο πολυ??


Στου δημου εκλεισα

----------


## nick_electro

πάντως αποπροσωποίηση εγώ παθαίνω σχεδόν πάντα
όταν έχω κρίση πανικού
μου φαίνονται όλα λες και παίζω μέσα από
ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι.
όταν λες στου δήμου εννοείς ότι έκλεισες
ραντεβού για ψυχολόγο σε κάποιο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο?

----------


## Frozen78

> Πως δηλαδη το ανατροφοδοτουμε;


Το σκεφτόμαστε συνέχεια και γίνεται ένα με εμάς...

----------


## kiki_f

Εσύ πώς εξηγείς αυτό που σου συμβαίνει;

----------


## Frozen78

Με φοβίζει πολύ αλλά πλέον το έχω συνηθίσει...μία έρχεται μία φεύγει. Συμβαίνει και σε σένα? Βασικά όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα...Αυτά κάνει το μυαλό μας...

----------


## venom

> πάντως αποπροσωποίηση εγώ παθαίνω σχεδόν πάντα
> όταν έχω κρίση πανικού
> μου φαίνονται όλα λες και παίζω μέσα από
> ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι.
> όταν λες στου δήμου εννοείς ότι έκλεισες
> ραντεβού για ψυχολόγο σε κάποιο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο?


Στο κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας

----------


## venom

> Εσύ πώς εξηγείς αυτό που σου συμβαίνει;


Και εγω οτι κανω νιωθω σαν να ειναι βιντεοπαιχνιδι ... αλλα εχω πληρη γνωση και ελεγχο τοσο στις κινησεις μουοσο και στο τι κανω

----------


## venom

> Με φοβίζει πολύ αλλά πλέον το έχω συνηθίσει...μία έρχεται μία φεύγει. Συμβαίνει και σε σένα? Βασικά όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα...Αυτά κάνει το μυαλό μας...


Συμβαινει ακριβως το ιδιο. Με βοηθησαν πολυ η διαφραγματικη αναπνοη και κατι βοτανα για το αγχος και το στρες

----------


## 66psy

οταν βιωσατε ρε παιδια την απροσωποπ.-αποπραγματοποιηση ποσο χρονικο διαστημα διηρκησε?

εγω την εχω νιωσει το πολυ μια δυο φορες, ομως ηταν παρα πολυ συντομη (ουτε 5 λεπτα).. κι ομως.......... με εκανε να τρεμω απο τον φοβο.
η πιο απαισια εμπειρια που εχω βιωσει ποτε στην ζωη μου. 
αυτη η σχαση με τρομαζει ακομη και τωρα.
μπορω να ανεχτω ταχυκαρδιες, τρεμουλο κι ολα τα λοιπα του αγχους, αλλα αυτο οχι!

----------


## venom

Το εχω εδω και κανα μηνα και....αλλα ποτε ερχεται ποτε φευγει...

----------


## lawer

> Το εχω εδω και κανα μηνα και....αλλα ποτε ερχεται ποτε φευγει...


φιλε μου αντιμετωπιζεις μηπως και εμμονες οι οποιες εχουν να κανουν με αυτο το αισθημα της αποπροσωποποιησης;;

----------


## venom

Μπα.. δεν θα το ελεγα... απλα οταν μου συμβαινει νιωθω καπως

----------


## lawer

> Μπα.. δεν θα το ελεγα... απλα οταν μου συμβαινει νιωθω καπως


πως νιωθεις δλδ;;

----------


## venom

Παράξενα. Και μου ερχεται μια μικροταση λιποθυμιας... Αλλα το κυριωτερο ειναι οτι ολα αυτα που συμβαίνουν τα βλέπω σαν να βλέπω τηλεόραση

----------


## Johnc

Το είχα πολλά χρόνια 24/7 και τελικά πέρασε απο μόνο του.Αντιμετώπιση όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνετε γιατί αλλιώς θα φύγουν απο τη ζωή σου πολλά χρόνια τζάμπα.

----------


## venom

πως να το αντιμετωπησω;;;

----------


## Johnc

ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο και λογική σκέψη.Αποδέξου οτι αυτό που βλέπεις είναι η πραγματικότητα απλά νομίζεις οτι δεν είναι και θα δείς οτι θα αρχίσεις να αισθάνεσαι "κανονικά".

----------


## lawer

> ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο και λογική σκέψη.Αποδέξου οτι αυτό που βλέπεις είναι η πραγματικότητα απλά νομίζεις οτι δεν είναι και θα δείς οτι θα αρχίσεις να αισθάνεσαι "κανονικά".


δλδ φιλε; εξηγησε το λιγο καλυτερα!

----------


## sogoku

Καλησπερα,το ειχα σε μικροτερη ηλικια,να μου μιλαει καποιος κ εγω να μιλαω σαν να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου απεξω απ το σωμα μου,σαν να ειμαι τριτο προσωπο που παρκολουθει την ολη σκηνη,videogame φαση,με αποτελεσμα να μη μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σε αυτα που μ ελεγε ο συνομιλητης,να μιλαω ακαταλαβιστικα,να μπερδευω τα λογια μου,και μετα να με πιανει αγχος και ντροπη για την εικονα του "χαμενου" που παρουσιαζα,lost in space χαρακτηριζα τον εαυτο μου.Να φανταστεις ουτε καν ηξερα οτι ονομαζεται αποπροσωποποιηση,δεν το εψαξα ποτε,απλα θυμαμαι οτι το ειχα αρκετα χρονια στο λυκειο,οπου αισθανομουν μειονεκτικα σε σχεση με τους αλλους και ειχα "σαν" κομπλεξ μεσα μου..μετα εφυγε μονο του,ωριμασα,απεκτησα ψυχολογια,αυτοπεποιθηση και το ξεχασα..

----------


## 66psy

κι εγω παντως δεν εκανα κατι συγκερκιμενο για να φυγει.
απλως δεν το σκεφτομουν ε και δεν συνεβη ξανα.............

----------


## venom

> δλδ φιλε; εξηγησε το λιγο καλυτερα!


Πηγα σε γνωατο ψυχιατρο και μ εδωσε dogmatyl οπου τα πηρα για 13μερες ενω μου ειπε 15 γιατι μ εφερναν ορθοστατικη υποταση

----------


## Johnc

Πάνε σε γιατρό ψυχολόγο/ψυχίατρο και προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις οτι τίποτα δεν είναι παράξενο.Απλα σου έχει κολλήσει αυτή η ιδέα στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι εξουθενωτικό σύμπτωμα... Εγώ πάσχω από Χρόνια Διαταραχή Αποπραγματοποίησης.. Κανένα φάρμακο, ούτε κι η ψυχοθεραπεία έχουν βοηθήσει πάνω σε αυτό. Γι' αυτό ήρθα σε αυτό το φόρουμ..

----------


## venom

Το εχεις συνεχως;

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Το εχεις συνεχως;


Χαίρεται, @venom.
Αν απευθύνεσαι σ' εμένα, ναι, το έχω καθημερινά.

----------


## venom

Πωπω οταν με πιανει πανικιβαλομαι. Εχεις κανα τροπο αντιμετωπισης;

----------


## lawer

> Πωπω οταν με πιανει πανικιβαλομαι. Εχεις κανα τροπο αντιμετωπισης;


καλησπερα παιδια !για πειτε λιγο τι ακριβως αισθανεστε οταν το παθαινετε;και εγω το εχω ολη την ημερα συνεχεια!

----------


## venom

Εγω νοιωθω οτι αυτα που κανω νομιζω πως τα βλεπω σε ταινια η σεονειρο. Ναι μεν εχω πληρη επιγνωση το τι κανω και ελεγχο των κινησεων μου αλλα σαν να ειμαι σε ξενο σωμα νοιωθω. Καπως ετσι...

----------


## lawer

και γω ρε φιλε..απλα εμενα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δε φευγει απο το μυαλο μου νομιζω οτι εχω κατι πολυ πιο σοβαρο γιατι περα απο συναισθημα μου εχει γινει και εμμονη!δηλαδη ειναι πολυ πιο συνθετο το πραγμα..εμμονες του στυλ ποιος ειμαι,τι ειναι εγω;και διαφορα αλλα τετοια χαζα απο τα οποια δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω..

----------


## venom

> και γω ρε φιλε..απλα εμενα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δε φευγει απο το μυαλο μου νομιζω οτι εχω κατι πολυ πιο σοβαρο γιατι περα απο συναισθημα μου εχει γινει και εμμονη!δηλαδη ειναι πολυ πιο συνθετο το πραγμα..εμμονες του στυλ ποιος ειμαι,τι ειναι εγω;και διαφορα αλλα τετοια χαζα απο τα οποια δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω..


Ξέρω πως νιώθεις γιατί αυτά τα "ποιος είμαι, που πάω" τα ένοιωσα και εγώ κάποτε σε αρκετό βαθμό. Εσύ πήγες σε κανένα ψυχολόγο; Το συζήτησες ποτέ; Έστω σε φίλους.

----------


## Frozen78

Παιδιά και εγώ το έχω συχνά αυτό το σύμπτωμα και δεν παλεύεται...βασικά δεν είναι ότι τα βλέπω όλα σαν ταινία. Καμία σχέση. Είναι κάτι σαν χάσιμο ένα πράγμα. Πού βρίσκομαι τώρα και τα λοιπά...δεν αντέχεται. Το έχει βιώσει κανείς αυτό?

----------


## Frozen78

Lawer να μην ανησυχείς καθόλου. Γίνεται να κάνεις μία προσπάθεια να σταματήσεις να το σκέφτεσαι???

----------


## Frozen78

Venom σε νοιώθω απόλυτα. Σήμερα ερχόμουνα στην δουλειά με το μετρό και ήμουνα στον κόσμο μου.Και το χειρότερο όλων είναι ότι παρατηρώ τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου και αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα γίνω και εγώ ξανά όπως πριν.

----------


## venom

> Παιδιά και εγώ το έχω συχνά αυτό το σύμπτωμα και δεν παλεύεται...βασικά δεν είναι ότι τα βλέπω όλα σαν ταινία. Καμία σχέση. Είναι κάτι σαν χάσιμο ένα πράγμα. Πού βρίσκομαι τώρα και τα λοιπά...δεν αντέχεται. Το έχει βιώσει κανείς αυτό?


Εγω το βιωσα. Κ οσο για αυτο που ειπες πιο κατω οτι κοιτας τους αλλους και λες ποτε θα γινω ξανα σαν και αυτους καλα, επειδη ζουσα και εγω με αυτην την σκεψη το πηρα αποφαση και ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ειδα αποτελεσματα. Και βεβαια βοηθησε πολυ και η αποβολη αγχους.

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> και γω ρε φιλε..απλα εμενα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δε φευγει απο το μυαλο μου νομιζω οτι εχω κατι πολυ πιο σοβαρο γιατι περα απο συναισθημα μου εχει γινει και εμμονη!δηλαδη ειναι πολυ πιο συνθετο το πραγμα..εμμονες του στυλ ποιος ειμαι,τι ειναι εγω;και διαφορα αλλα τετοια χαζα απο τα οποια δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω..


Καλησπέρα, @lawer.
Αν θελήσεις να επικοινωνήσουμε στείλε μου μήνυμα στο [email protected]

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Παιδιά και εγώ το έχω συχνά αυτό το σύμπτωμα και δεν παλεύεται...βασικά δεν είναι ότι τα βλέπω όλα σαν ταινία. Καμία σχέση. Είναι κάτι σαν χάσιμο ένα πράγμα. Πού βρίσκομαι τώρα και τα λοιπά...δεν αντέχεται. Το έχει βιώσει κανείς αυτό?


Καλησπέρα, @Frozen78.
Πάσχω χρόνια από αυτή την διαταραχή. Και κάνω παρόμοιες σκέψεις.
Νιώθω δυσλειτουργική και μόνη.
Δεν είμαστε μόνοι όμως, φίλε μου...Ή τουλάχιστον δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που είμαστε μόνοι...

----------


## venom

> Καλησπέρα, @Frozen78.
> Πάσχω χρόνια από αυτή την διαταραχή. Και κάνω παρόμοιες σκέψεις.
> Νιώθω δυσλειτουργική και μόνη.
> Δεν είμαστε μόνοι όμως, φίλε μου...Ή τουλάχιστον δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που είμαστε μόνοι...


Πολυ φιλοσοφημενη η τελευταια σου προταση! Παντως οταν λες δυσλειτουργικη σε ποιο τομεα; Ειναι η αποπρωσοποποιηση που σε κανει ετσι; θα σου πω γιατι σε ρωταω

----------


## lawer

> Καλησπέρα, @lawer.
> Αν θελήσεις να επικοινωνήσουμε στείλε μου μήνυμα στο [email protected]


καλησπερα φιλη μου!αν επιτρεπεται ποσο ετων εισαι; και απο που; ποσο καιρο ταλαιπωρεισαι με το θεμα σου; θα σου στειλω και στο μειλ!

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Πολυ φιλοσοφημενη η τελευταια σου προταση! Παντως οταν λες δυσλειτουργικη σε ποιο τομεα; Ειναι η αποπρωσοποποιηση που σε κανει ετσι; θα σου πω γιατι σε ρωταω


:- )
Η χρόνια διαταραχή μου δεν έχει αφήσει ανεπηρέαστη καμία πτυχή της ζωής μου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, δεν μπορώ να βγω από το σπίτι (λόγω κρίσεων) κι επομένως δεν έχω σταθερούς φίλους, σχέση, επικοινωνία με ανθρώπους. Δυσκολεύομαι να εργαστώ δημιουργικά και αναπαράγω κυρίως αρνητικές σκέψεις και στάσεις ζωής. Λόγω και του άγχους έχω διάσπαση προσοχής, επομένως δυσκολεύομαι να μελετήσω, και γενικότερα να εστιάσω σε κάτι όμορφο, παρά μόνο σε προβλήματα.

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> καλησπερα φιλη μου!αν επιτρεπεται ποσο ετων εισαι; και απο που; ποσο καιρο ταλαιπωρεισαι με το θεμα σου; θα σου στειλω και στο μειλ!


Καλησπέρα και πάλι!
Είμαι 20 ετών. Δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρουμε σε αυτό το χώρο προσωπικά στοιχεία.
Αντιμετωπίζω αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας από..τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Στην εφηβεία πυροδοτήθηκαν από γεγονότα και καταστάσεις, οπότε και ξέσπασαν με πολλούς τρόπους, κι από τότε το παλεύω με βοήθεια ειδικού ή χωρίς.

----------


## lawer

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι!
> Είμαι 20 ετών. Δεν γνωρίζω όμως αν επιτρέπεται να αναφέρουμε σε αυτό το χώρο προσωπικά στοιχεία.
> Αντιμετωπίζω αυτού του είδους τα προβλήματα ψυχικής υγείας από..τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Στην εφηβεία πυροδοτήθηκαν από γεγονότα και καταστάσεις, οπότε και ξέσπασαν με πολλούς τρόπους, κι από τότε το παλεύω με βοήθεια ειδικού ή χωρίς.


καλημερα φιλη!εγω ειμαι 26!ταλαιπωρουμαι περιπου απο τα 16 μου!η επισημη διαγνωση απο το γιατρο σου ποια ειναι;

----------


## Frozen78

> Εγω το βιωσα. Κ οσο για αυτο που ειπες πιο κατω οτι κοιτας τους αλλους και λες ποτε θα γινω ξανα σαν και αυτους καλα, επειδη ζουσα και εγω με αυτην την σκεψη το πηρα αποφαση και ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ειδα αποτελεσματα. Και βεβαια βοηθησε πολυ και η αποβολη αγχους.


Venom καλημέρα! Τελικά ενδεχομένως έχεις δίκιο. Πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση και να σκεφτώ ότι είμαι καλά. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τον Σεπτέμβριο ακολουθώ κάποια αγωγή την οποία σταδιακά μου μείωσε ο γιατρός μου. Παίρνω κάποια χάπια αλλά πλεόν η δόση είναι πολύ μικρή. Έχω διαγνωστεί με Αγχώδη Διαταραχή. Μόνο αυτό. Κρίση πανικού δεν είχα ποτέ έτσι όπως την έχουν περιγράψει πολλοί εδώ. Όταν όμως δεν είμαι καλά έχω μία μόνιμη ζαλάδα (θολούρα). Σου έχει συμβεί αυτό εσένα?

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλησπέρα, @Frozen78.
> Πάσχω χρόνια από αυτή την διαταραχή. Και κάνω παρόμοιες σκέψεις.
> Νιώθω δυσλειτουργική και μόνη.
> Δεν είμαστε μόνοι όμως, φίλε μου...Ή τουλάχιστον δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που είμαστε μόνοι...


Φίλη είμαι..!Καλημέρα! Πώς είσαι σήμερα? Μπορώ να σου στείλω mail?

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Φίλη είμαι..!Καλημέρα! Πώς είσαι σήμερα? Μπορώ να σου στείλω mail?


Καλημέρα, *φίλη μου! Με συγχωρείς!
Ας τα λέμε καλά, για να γίνουν κιόλας.. :- )
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον! Εσύ, πώς είσαι;
Φυσικά μπορείς να μου στείλεις e-mail όποτε θέλεις! [email protected]

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> καλημερα φιλη!εγω ειμαι 26!ταλαιπωρουμαι περιπου απο τα 16 μου!η επισημη διαγνωση απο το γιατρο σου ποια ειναι;


Καλημέρα!
Δύσκολη ερώτηση! Ας πούμε Χρόνια Αγχώδη Διαταραχή συνοδευόμενη από επαναλαμβανόμενες κρίσεις, παντός είδους.!

----------


## venom

> :- )
> Η χρόνια διαταραχή μου δεν έχει αφήσει ανεπηρέαστη καμία πτυχή της ζωής μου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, δεν μπορώ να βγω από το σπίτι (λόγω κρίσεων) κι επομένως δεν έχω σταθερούς φίλους, σχέση, επικοινωνία με ανθρώπους. Δυσκολεύομαι να εργαστώ δημιουργικά και αναπαράγω κυρίως αρνητικές σκέψεις και στάσεις ζωής. Λόγω και του άγχους έχω διάσπαση προσοχής, επομένως δυσκολεύομαι να μελετήσω, και γενικότερα να εστιάσω σε κάτι όμορφο, παρά μόνο σε προβλήματα.


Αχ κορίτσι μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και ξέρεις ειδικά που; Στους φίλους. Έχασα τον κολλητό μου που όλη μέρα βγαίναμε διασκεδάζαμε δεν μας ένοιαζε απολύτως τίποτα. Και γενικώς "το έξω" έχασα και εγώ. Και το χειρότερο; Παππού με ανεβάζουν παππού με κατεβάζουν και όχι για πλάκα. Με κοροϊδεύουν γιατί να με νοιώθουν. Ελπίζω να μην είσαι και εσύ έτσι. Ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να το βάζουμε κάτω. Να μην τα παρατήσουμε. Να σου πω όμως. Το είδος μουσικής που σου αρέσει δεν σε χαλαρώνει; Έστω προληπτικά. Ούτε σε αυτό μπορείς να επικεντρωθείς;

----------


## venom

> Venom καλημέρα! Τελικά ενδεχομένως έχεις δίκιο. Πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση και να σκεφτώ ότι είμαι καλά. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τον Σεπτέμβριο ακολουθώ κάποια αγωγή την οποία σταδιακά μου μείωσε ο γιατρός μου. Παίρνω κάποια χάπια αλλά πλεόν η δόση είναι πολύ μικρή. Έχω διαγνωστεί με Αγχώδη Διαταραχή. Μόνο αυτό. Κρίση πανικού δεν είχα ποτέ έτσι όπως την έχουν περιγράψει πολλοί εδώ. Όταν όμως δεν είμαι καλά έχω μία μόνιμη ζαλάδα (θολούρα). Σου έχει συμβεί αυτό εσένα?


Θολούρααααα;;;; Αχ ευχαριστώ το Θεό και τον δοξάζω που δεν την έχω πια. Όλη μέρα ένοιωθα σαν μεθυσμένος... Να ξέρεις θα σου φύγει όμως.

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Αχ κορίτσι μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και ξέρεις ειδικά που; Στους φίλους. Έχασα τον κολλητό μου που όλη μέρα βγαίναμε διασκεδάζαμε δεν μας ένοιαζε απολύτως τίποτα. Και γενικώς "το έξω" έχασα και εγώ. Και το χειρότερο; Παππού με ανεβάζουν παππού με κατεβάζουν και όχι για πλάκα. Με κοροϊδεύουν γιατί να με νοιώθουν. Ελπίζω να μην είσαι και εσύ έτσι. Ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να το βάζουμε κάτω. Να μην τα παρατήσουμε. Να σου πω όμως. Το είδος μουσικής που σου αρέσει δεν σε χαλαρώνει; Έστω προληπτικά. Ούτε σε αυτό μπορείς να επικεντρωθείς;


Μμ... Κάτι μου θυμίζει όλο αυτό.
Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε οι φίλοι μου βρίσκονται κάπου στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, για κάμπινγκ. (Δεν το κανονίσαμε βέβαια μαζί, μάλλον υποψιάστηκαν την αναγκαστική άρνησή μου και είπαν να με βγάλουν από τον κόπο κι απλώς να μου το ανακοινώσουν λίγες μέρες πριν φύγουν.)
Κι εγώ, γριά γυναίκα νιώθω. Και τους το έχω πει. Και μου το υπενθυμίζουν κι αυτοί όπως μπορούν.
Κουρασμένη, άτονη, με διάθεση για ζωή που ξεχειλίζει και ρέει ως θλίψη και φόβος.
Δυστυχώς, μάλλον τα περνάμε πολλοί.
Η μουσική με έσωσε, φίλε μου! Το απάγγειο μου, η ζωή μου, ο λόγος ύπαρξής μου, σε συνδυασμό με την αγάπη.
Με κουβαλάει και την κουβαλώ, για όσο αντέξουμε :- )
Φαντάζομαι για να με ρωτάς, βρίσκεις κι εσύ -κάτι πολύ περισσότερο από- καταφύγιο στην μουσική. Σωστά;

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλημέρα!
> Δύσκολη ερώτηση! Ας πούμε Χρόνια Αγχώδη Διαταραχή συνοδευόμενη από επαναλαμβανόμενες κρίσεις, παντός είδους.!


Όταν λες παντός είδους τι εννοείς?Ποιό είναι το χειρότερο που έχεις βιώσει??ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!Ακολουθεί  κάποια αγωγή?

----------


## venom

> Μμ... Κάτι μου θυμίζει όλο αυτό.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε οι φίλοι μου βρίσκονται κάπου στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, για κάμπινγκ. (Δεν το κανονίσαμε βέβαια μαζί, μάλλον υποψιάστηκαν την αναγκαστική άρνησή μου και είπαν να με βγάλουν από τον κόπο κι απλώς να μου το ανακοινώσουν λίγες μέρες πριν φύγουν.)
> Κι εγώ, γριά γυναίκα νιώθω. Και τους το έχω πει. Και μου το υπενθυμίζουν κι αυτοί όπως μπορούν.
> Κουρασμένη, άτονη, με διάθεση για ζωή που ξεχειλίζει και ρέει ως θλίψη και φόβος.
> Δυστυχώς, μάλλον τα περνάμε πολλοί.
> Η μουσική με έσωσε, φίλε μου! Το απάγγειο μου, η ζωή μου, ο λόγος ύπαρξής μου, σε συνδυασμό με την αγάπη.
> Με κουβαλάει και την κουβαλώ, για όσο αντέξουμε :- )
> Φαντάζομαι για να με ρωτάς, βρίσκεις κι εσύ -κάτι πολύ περισσότερο από- καταφύγιο στην μουσική. Σωστά;


Ενοειτε. Και ειδικα το ειδος μουσικης που ακουω και ειναι λιγα τα ατομα στην ηλικια μας που το προτημανε με κανει να φευγω απο αυτον τον κοσμο! Και πολλοι επειδη το θεωρουν περιεργο ακουω βυζαντινη μουσικη ψαλμωδιες δηλαδη, αντε και κανενα ραπ στα κεφια

----------


## Frozen78

> Θολούρααααα;;;; Αχ ευχαριστώ το Θεό και τον δοξάζω που δεν την έχω πια. Όλη μέρα ένοιωθα σαν μεθυσμένος... Να ξέρεις θα σου φύγει όμως.


Venom καλημέρα! Πώς είσαι? Λες να φύγει ποτέ αυτή η θολούρα...???Εσύ δουλεύεις?

----------


## Frozen78

Καλημέρα! Εγώ παιδιά προσπαθώ να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό...Έρχομαι κανονικά στην δουλειά μου και ας είμαι χάλια πολλές φορές και επειδή έχω και μία μικρούλα πέντε ετών προσπαθώ να κάνω τα πάντα για να ξεφύγω!Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν από ένα χρόνο περίπου. Τις επισκέψεις μου σε ψυχίατρο ωστόσο τις ξεκίνησα κάπου στα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου 2014. Όταν κατάλαβα ότι τα συμπτώματα μου δεν είναι οργανικά αλλά ψυχολογικά.

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Όταν λες παντός είδους τι εννοείς?Ποιό είναι το χειρότερο που έχεις βιώσει??ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!Ακολουθεί  κάποια αγωγή?


Καλημέρα!
Κρίσεις άγχους, πανικού, αποπραγματοποίησης/αποπροσωποποίησης, επιληπτόμορφη/σπασμών, υστερίας.
Το χειρότερο που έχω βιώσει είναι μια μίξη των παραπάνω.
Λαμβάνω αντικαταθλιπτική και ηρεμιστική αγωγή.
Εσύ, @Frozen78? Τι σε έφερε έως εδώ?

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Ενοειτε. Και ειδικα το ειδος μουσικης που ακουω και ειναι λιγα τα ατομα στην ηλικια μας που το προτημανε με κανει να φευγω απο αυτον τον κοσμο! Και πολλοι επειδη το θεωρουν περιεργο ακουω βυζαντινη μουσικη ψαλμωδιες δηλαδη, αντε και κανενα ραπ στα κεφια


Μακάρι με την μουσική να ταξιδεύεις μόνο σε όμορφους κόσμους...
Να ακούς ό,τι σε φέρνει πιο κοντά με τον εαυτό σου.
Κι εγώ για να χαλαρώσω, το πρωϊ και το βράδυ πολλές φορές προτιμώ την κλασική μουσική.
Σε βυζαντινή μουσική και ψαλμωδίες δεν έχω ψάξει τίποτα. Θα χαρώ αν έχεις κάτι να μου προτείνεις :- )

----------


## venom

> Μακάρι με την μουσική να ταξιδεύεις μόνο σε όμορφους κόσμους...
> Να ακούς ό,τι σε φέρνει πιο κοντά με τον εαυτό σου.
> Κι εγώ για να χαλαρώσω, το πρωϊ και το βράδυ πολλές φορές προτιμώ την κλασική μουσική.
> Σε βυζαντινή μουσική και ψαλμωδίες δεν έχω ψάξει τίποτα. Θα χαρώ αν έχεις κάτι να μου προτείνεις :- )


Κοιτα εγω προτιμο χερουβικους υμνους, με φερνουν σε κλιμα προσευχης και ειναι και ενα συγκροτημα cappella romana λεγεται. Μερικα τους ειναι πολυ ωραια στα προτηνω. Περα απο αυτο ακουω και καποιες ψαλμωδιες οπως *της μετανοιας ανοιξον μοι πυλας* απο στανιτσα και τετοια γιατι με εκφραζουν τα λογια. Βεβαια μια μικρη αναζητηση στο youtube θα βρειε οτι σου κανει το κλικ.

----------


## venom

> Venom καλημέρα! Πώς είσαι? Λες να φύγει ποτέ αυτή η θολούρα...???Εσύ δουλεύεις?


Στο θεμα θολουρας δεν εχω. Εφυγε ξαφνικα οπως πιστευω θα γινει και σε εσενα. Γενικως ομως λογο το οτι εχω δικια μου επιχειρηση εχω παρα πολυ αγχος. Και οσο ναναι σωματοποιητε :( εσυ πως εισαι;

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Κοιτα εγω προτιμο χερουβικους υμνους, με φερνουν σε κλιμα προσευχης και ειναι και ενα συγκροτημα cappella romana λεγεται. Μερικα τους ειναι πολυ ωραια στα προτηνω. Περα απο αυτο ακουω και καποιες ψαλμωδιες οπως *της μετανοιας ανοιξον μοι πυλας* απο στανιτσα και τετοια γιατι με εκφραζουν τα λογια. Βεβαια μια μικρη αναζητηση στο youtube θα βρειε οτι σου κανει το κλικ.


Πολύ ωραία, @venom! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις μουσικές προτάσεις :- )
Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## venom

Παρακαλω. Θα ηθελα και επι της ευκαιριας να σας ρωτησω: οποιος ξερει, κανετε κατι για την αποπρωσοποιηση; την ψιλο-χοντρο αντιμετωπιζεται;

----------


## Frozen78

> Παρακαλω. Θα ηθελα και επι της ευκαιριας να σας ρωτησω: οποιος ξερει, κανετε κατι για την αποπρωσοποιηση; την ψιλο-χοντρο αντιμετωπιζεται;


Εγώ το προσπαθώ Venom!Είναι στιγμές που είμαι καλά και άλλες που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου!

----------


## Frozen78

> Παρακαλω. Θα ηθελα και επι της ευκαιριας να σας ρωτησω: οποιος ξερει, κανετε κατι για την αποπρωσοποιηση; την ψιλο-χοντρο αντιμετωπιζεται;


Εσύ πώς είσαι??

----------


## venom

> Εγώ το προσπαθώ Venom!Είναι στιγμές που είμαι καλά και άλλες που δεν την παλεύω καθόλου!


πως το προσπαθείς δηλαδή. Ρωτάω μήπως υπάρχει κανένας πρακτικός τρόπος!

----------


## venom

> Εσύ πώς είσαι??


Δεν έχω πολύ όσο είχα, αλλά που και που με πιάνει!

----------


## Frozen78

> Δεν έχω πολύ όσο είχα, αλλά που και που με πιάνει!


Καλημέρα!Εγώ έχω πιο πολύ αυτό το χάσιμο...δεν ξέρω εάν με καταλαβαίνεις.Σαν να μην ξέρω πού βρίσκομαι ένα πράγμα. Δεν έχω αυτό που περιγράφουν πολλοί σαν να τα βλέπω όλα σαν ταινία. Βασικά ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιώ είναι να το αγνοώ παντελώς. Δεν παθαίνουμε κάτι από αυτό. Κοινώς λέω σε αυτό που με πιάνει: Άντε χάσου εσύ!

----------


## venom

> Καλημέρα!Εγώ έχω πιο πολύ αυτό το χάσιμο...δεν ξέρω εάν με καταλαβαίνεις.Σαν να μην ξέρω πού βρίσκομαι ένα πράγμα. Δεν έχω αυτό που περιγράφουν πολλοί σαν να τα βλέπω όλα σαν ταινία. Βασικά ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιώ είναι να το αγνοώ παντελώς. Δεν παθαίνουμε κάτι από αυτό. Κοινώς λέω σε αυτό που με πιάνει: Άντε χάσου εσύ!


Χαχα καλη αντιμετωπιση. Αλλα εμενα οταν μου ερχεται με πιανει μια ψιλο ταση λιποθυμιας. Γι αυτο φοβουμαι

----------


## betelgeuse

Τα εχω γραψει ξανα , σε πολλα θεματα παρομοια ,και νομιζω οτι επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα οκ.........
Η αποπροσωποποιηση σε εμενα κρατησε ενα χρονο ΧΩΡΙΣ διακοπη. Δεν με εβλεπα στον καθρεφτη , κοιταζα φωτογραφιες μου και ελεγα δεν ειμαι εγω,ακουγα την φωνη μου και αναρωτιομουν αν οντως μιλαω, ολα εμοιαζαν σαν να ειναι σε βιντεοπαιχνιδι , ακομα και η μανα μου μου φαινοταν ξενη.
Οταν αρχισε να υποχωρει η καταθλιψη , υποχωρησε και αυτο αλλα ακομα υπαρχουν στιγμες που επανερχεται, ευτυχως για λιγο.
Αυτο που περιγραφει η/o Frozen ειναι μαλλον ελαφριας μορφης αποπροσωποποιηση , σε εμενα ηταν αρκετα σοβαρης μορφης δεν γινοταν να το αγνοησω οσο και να προσπαθουσα.

----------


## venom

> Τα εχω γραψει ξανα , σε πολλα θεματα παροιμοια ,και νομιζω οτι επαναλαμβανω αλλα οκ.........
> Η αποπροσωποποιηση σε εμενα κρατησε ενα χρονο ΧΩΡΙΣ διακοπη. Δεν με εβλεπα στον καθρεφτη , κοιταζα φωτογραφιες μου και ελεγα δεν ειμαι εγω,ακουγα την φωνη μου και αναρωτιομουν αν οντως μιλαω, ολα εμοιαζαν σαν να ειναι σε βιντεοπαιχνιδι , ακομα και η μανα μου μου φαινοταν ξενη.
> Οταν αρχισε να υποχωρει η καταθλιψη , υποχωρησε και αυτο αλλα ακομα υπαρχουν στιγμες που επανερχεται, ευτυχως για λιγο.
> Αυτο που περιγραφει η/o Frozen ειναι μαλλον ελαφριας μορφης αποπροσωποποιηση , σε εμενα ηταν αρκετα σοβαρης μορφης δεν γινοταν να το αγνοησω οσο και να προσπαθουσα.


Ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα. Ειδικα αυτο με τη φωνη μου

----------


## Frozen78

[QUOTE=venom;545965]Ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα. Ειδικα αυτο με τη φωνη μου[/QUOT
Καλημέρα!
Πώς είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## Frozen78

> Τα εχω γραψει ξανα , σε πολλα θεματα παρομοια ,και νομιζω οτι επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα οκ.........
> Η αποπροσωποποιηση σε εμενα κρατησε ενα χρονο ΧΩΡΙΣ διακοπη. Δεν με εβλεπα στον καθρεφτη , κοιταζα φωτογραφιες μου και ελεγα δεν ειμαι εγω,ακουγα την φωνη μου και αναρωτιομουν αν οντως μιλαω, ολα εμοιαζαν σαν να ειναι σε βιντεοπαιχνιδι , ακομα και η μανα μου μου φαινοταν ξενη.
> Οταν αρχισε να υποχωρει η καταθλιψη , υποχωρησε και αυτο αλλα ακομα υπαρχουν στιγμες που επανερχεται, ευτυχως για λιγο.
> Αυτο που περιγραφει η/o Frozen ειναι μαλλον ελαφριας μορφης αποπροσωποποιηση , σε εμενα ηταν αρκετα σοβαρης μορφης δεν γινοταν να το αγνοησω οσο και να προσπαθουσα.


Καλημέρα...σε καταλαβαίνω...εμένα σκέψου που είναι ελαφριάς μορφής και δεν έχω αυτά που περιγράφεις με κάνει να αισθάνομαι άσχημα...Τώρα πώς είσαι?

----------


## venom

Μηπως ειναι και κατι απο το νευρικο συστημα; Γιατι οταν κουραζομαι η αργω να κοιμηθω τα συμπτωματα γινονται δυνατοτερα

----------


## Guest17012017

> Μηπως ειναι και κατι απο το νευρικο συστημα; Γιατι οταν κουραζομαι η αργω να κοιμηθω τα συμπτωματα γινονται δυνατοτερα


Σους, τι λες καλέ!! Σύμφωνα με τον Κύκνο και τον Αλέξανδρο77 έχεις πρόβλημα στον εγκεφαλο και τους έχεις πρήξει με τις ανοησίες σου!!! Άντε, σταματα πια να ποσταρεις, τους έχεις δυσαρεστησει!!

----------


## Frozen78

> Μηπως ειναι και κατι απο το νευρικο συστημα; Γιατι οταν κουραζομαι η αργω να κοιμηθω τα συμπτωματα γινονται δυνατοτερα


Εγώ επειδή έχω σημαντικό πρόβλημα με τον αυχένα μου, όταν είναι σε έξαρση αισθάνομαι χειρότερα....

----------


## venom

> Σους, τι λες καλέ!! Σύμφωνα με τον Κύκνο και τον Αλέξανδρο77 έχεις πρόβλημα στον εγκεφαλο και τους έχεις πρήξει με τις ανοησίες σου!!! Άντε, σταματα πια να ποσταρεις, τους έχεις δυσαρεστησει!!


Οτι τι; Κανω καριερα στο φορουμ και επεσα στα ματια τους; Αν ειχες το προβλημα μου θα με καταλαβενες. Και καταρχην ειχα ελλειψη β12 που ειναι η βιταμινη του νευρικου συστηματος και απο τοτε που εκανα ενεσεις ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα. Οποτε καλυτερα να βουταμε τη γλωσσα στο μυαλο μας και μετα να μιλαμε. Με αγαπη...

----------


## Frozen78

> Οτι τι; Κανω καριερα στο φορουμ και επεσα στα ματια τους; Αν ειχες το προβλημα μου θα με καταλαβενες. Και καταρχην ειχα ελλειψη β12 που ειναι η βιταμινη του νευρικου συστηματος και απο τοτε που εκανα ενεσεις ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα. Οποτε καλυτερα να βουταμε τη γλωσσα στο μυαλο μας και μετα να μιλαμε. Με αγαπη...


Σωστός.....

----------

